# Tacoma plow advice



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am looking for a light duty plow for my 2003 Tacoma doublecab. I have two that I am interested in and would like input on the two.
The first is a 7'6" Curtis poly plow with hand held control for $3400 cash & carry
The second is a 7'6" Snoway 22 series with down pressure and wired hand held remote for $4100 cash and carry.
The Curtis weighs 450#'s and the Snoway weighs 285#'s
I am kind of leaning towards the Curtis because I plan on upgrading trucks in the next few years and I think a 26" blade would work better on the front of a half ton that a 22" blade. 
Any input would be appeciated.
Also, are these good cash & carry prices? (They do not include tax)


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You need to check to see if there are mounts available for 1/2 ton trucks to match your blades. The 22 series is NOT useable with a 1/2 ton truck. You should check to see if the curtis is.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes, the Curtis has mounts available for all half ton pickups.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I also posted this question over on Tacomaterritory.com. They seem to think that the Tacoma frame is not strong enough to handle a plow. The also question the front suspension capability. I only plan on leaving the plow on long enough to clean up a few driveways after a snow storm. I'm just getting tired of being out a 4:30AM with snow from the snowblower blowing back in my face while I clean the driveway for my tenants. I would also consider a ATV but only if I could find one in the price range of these snowplows. I cant justify a new ATV because there is no place to ride them in my area so it would almost be dedicated to snowplowing and yardwork.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

One more question for Basher or anyone else that would know. Will the extra 165#'s of weight between the Snoway and the Curtis really kill my truck? Is the 450# Curtis too heavy for the Tacoma suspension?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have a number of customers carrying 7'6" 22 series on Tacomas. They handle the plow very well with minimal ballast. I can not comment on the Curtis as I have no experience with any Taco carrying that much weight. I would defiantly consider Timbrens with the Curtis. 

What the Curtis can not offer is Down Pressure which for your purpose (Driveways) is a major benefit.


----------



## SOLONDRIFTER (Mar 4, 2010)

Hedgehog;771591 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I am looking for a light duty plow for my 2003 Tacoma doublecab. I have two that I am interested in and would like input on the two.
> The first is a 7'6" Curtis poly plow with hand held control for $3400 cash & carry
> ...


I just bought a used 6'8" Snowway off a Tacoma with intentions to put on my S10. Get me a plow for mine, and we could make a swap.


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

I was under the impression that Toyota had halted all warranty work on their pickups and had informed the manufactures of snow plows they no longer recommended their pickups for any additional front end weight due to front ends failing with plows installed.


----------



## SOLONDRIFTER (Mar 4, 2010)

I didn't hear that. But snow plows have always voided warranties on some trucks, and none of the small truck manufacturers say to plow with theirs. Local Toyota dealer has maintained don't plow unless it's a Tundra, but I've heard Tundras have week frames, and I see plenty of Tacomas with plows, including a Snoway dealer. That's what's great about this site -- real experience, not just dealers trying to sell something, or protect their product.


----------



## 04ram2500hd (Feb 8, 2008)

why don't you wait untill you up grade your truck winter is all most over. and you wont have to spend extra money on new mounts when you up grade also then you could buy any 7'6" plow you wanted and not worry about killing your truck


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

> capital I was under the impression that Toyota had halted all warranty work on their pickups and had informed the manufactures of snow plows they no longer recommended their pickups for any additional front end weight due to front ends failing with plows installed.


News to me, never have I read anything about Toyota not doing any type of warranty work on a vehicle due to a PLOW or LIFT installed. When I bought mine back in '06 the dealer still was mounting plows to the Tacoma's and when I was back in '08 they were still using a Tacoma for each winter then selling it in the spring. I even got the dealer to due a free alignment after I installed my lift. Never had an issue with the dealer or Toyota declining to do work.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Gosh are the frontends of these Toyos getting that flimsy??? I had two friends buy Tundras and both of them have since had to add 4" lfit kits on the frontends to be able to travel in the woods roads were they always did with their old GM trucks. What the heck else is Japan going to do next to shoot themselves in the foot????


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

After their original frame recall, Toyota is now evaluating later models, 2000-2004 I believe for frame integrity. Certain dealers are trained and approved to do a complete frame replacement if they find corrosion. One of my neighbors had it done to a 2003.

Not sure about the Curtis but you should have no issues with the Snoway weight, as long as your frame is in decent shape.

All manufacturers are making light duty trucks 'lighter' than ever!!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

is it out of the question to just hire a contactor? having a snow plow is different thant people think. you have to store it, hook it up, un hook it - trust me when its 10 degrees outside, you will end up leaving it on the truck more than you think. if you plan on up grading your truck even if you keep the same plow, and new frame and wiring and install is going to run you at least an extra 1000 when you do up grade.


----------

